# كيف أنذر نفسي لله وكيف أكون راهب



## aymonded (14 يناير 2012)

كثيرون يتساءلون عن كيفية الرهبنة أو نذر النفس لله، وأي طريق يسلك فيه الإنسان، وينتظر إجابة شافية من الناس !!!​
يلزمنا أولاً ان نعلم ان الله لم يحدد طريق لكل الناس من أجل تدبير حياتهم في الطريق الروحي، فما يتناسب مع شخص ليس بالضرورة أن يتناسب مع آخر، والله لم يأتي ليصنع طريق تكريس أو رهبنة ليكون قانون للناس أو الطريق الوحيد للحياة السليمة مع الله، لأن التكريس أو الرهبنة هي حركة محبة تقدم من الإنسان لله وليست طريق مُلزم لأحد، وهي دعوة خاصة وشخصية جداً لهدف يكشفه الله للنفس.

في الحقيقة أن  في حياتنا مع الله يوجد لكل شخص طريق خاص به وحده؛ ولكل واحد اختياره  الحرّ بدافع محبته لله، أو دعوة خاصة وشخصية لعمل ما الله قصده في حياة هذا الإنسان، وليس حسب منطوق الناس والفكر الشهير أن هذا الطريق أفضل من غيره وله كرامة أفضل أو إكليل أعظم، لأن الله لا ينظر للطرق التي يسير فيها الناس بل للقلب من الداخل، وللإنسان في النهاية أن يقبل أو لا يقبل؛  ولكل شخص نذره الخاص ومكتوب:
​ + إذا نذر رجل نذرا للرب أو أقسم قسماً أن يلزم نفسه بلازم، فلا ينقض كلامه حسب كل ما خرج من فمه يفعل (عدد  30:  2)
 + إذا نذرت نذرا للرب إلهك فلا تؤخر وفاءه لأن الرب إلهك يطلبه منك فتكون عليك خطية (تثنية  23:  21)
 + ما خرج من شفتيك أحفظ وأعمل كما نذرت للرب إلهك تبرعاً كما تكلم فمك (تثنية  23:  23)
 + إذا نذرت نذراً لله فلا تتأخر عن الوفاء به لأنه لا يُسرّ بالجُهال فأوفِ بما نذرته (جامعة  5:  4)
 + ولكن إذا امتنعت أن تنذر لا تكون عليك خطية (تثنية  23:  22)
 + أن لا تنذر خيرٌ من أن تنذر ولا تفي (جامعة  5:  5)​ كل طريق نسير فيه وفق الحق ومعرفة ربنا يسوع والتأصل فيه بمحبة وإيمان صادق من قلب طاهر مملوء بالتقوى، هو طريق مُقدس وطاهر للطاهرين،  سواء كان تكريس في الخدمة داخل العالم بلا زواج، أو التقدم لنذر الرهبنة،  أو حتى الزواج لإنشاء أسرة مؤسسه على الصخر الذي هو شخص الكلمة صخر  الدهور، راعي النفوس العظيم ...

والخلط في الطُرق والتردد في الاختيار والحيرة كيف نسير، وطرح الأسئلة الكثيرة والدائمة عن أي طريق أعظم وأفضل، دائماً يَنشأ من عدم النضوج النفسي والروحي والتمرس في حياة التقوى ومعرفة الله وتعلم أصول الحياة الروحية وتدبير النفس،  وهذا ليس وليد أفكاري الخاصة ولكنه خبرة آباء الكنيسة الذين ساروا في طريق  الرب ونذروا أنفسهم بمحبة صادقة للرب يسوع، وساروا معه بكل تدقيق وتقوى...

لذلك يا إخوتي، أُشير على كل من يريد أن يختار أي طريق (كما تعلمنا من الكتاب المقدس والآباء المختبرين حياة التقوى)، أن  يتأنى جداً ويكمل زمان توبته ويتحقق من نضوجه النفسي والروحي تحت تدبير، ويتعرف ويتأصل في الكتاب المقدس ويستمر في الجلوس  عند أقدام الله متعلماً من الكتاب المقدس كلمة الله النابضة بالحياة التي تشذب النفس وتُقوِّم حياة الإنسان، وأن يحيا حياة الصلاة الدائمة  بلا توقف حتى يتم نضجه نفسياً وروحياً ويستنير بالنعمة، ويصبر إلى أن ينال عطية الإفراز والتمييز، ليتعرف  على طريقه السليم لكي لا يكسر نذره في أعماق القلب لأن كسر النذر لا يكون  شكلاً على قدر ما يكون جوهر، أي في أعماق القلب من الداخل !!!

فكم نرى رهباناً داخل أسوار الدير ولكن كسروا نذر الرهبنة لا شكلاً بل  جوهر في أعماق قلوبهم وحادوا عن الطريق وصار شكلهم رهباناً أما عن الجوهر  فليس له أية علاقة بالرهبنة ولا يمت بصلة بحياة التقوى، أو معرفة الله  التي حسب إعلانه الخاص وعمل الروح القدس في القلب ليغير النفس لشكل المسيح  الكلمة المتجسد :
+ " ونحن جميعا ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف كما في مرآة نتغير إلى تلك الصورة عينها من مجد إلى مجد كما من الرب الروح " (2كورنثوس  3:  18)

وأيضا نرى أزواجاً ساروا في طريق الارتباط بمحبة وصدق وكسروا حياة الزوجية من جهة الجوهر لا الشكل، وذلك بكثرة الاختلافات وخنق الحب وصاروا مكرهة عند أنفسهم لا  يمتوا بصلة لسرّ الارتباط الزيجي بالروح القدس !!! وبعضهم تجرأ لكسر السرّ ذاته إذ يسعون نحو الطلاق وكسر علاقة المحبة التي ارتبطوا بها بروح الله القدوس...

وأيضاً كم من خُدام اندفعوا في الخدمــــة متسرعين دون أن يمتلئوا بالروح أو  يكملوا زمان توبتهم، وأن يصبروا على أن يتعلموا من الكتاب المقدس وآباء  الكنيسة القديسين، وأن يحيوا حياة الصلاة ويعرفوا طريق البذل والصلاة من  أجل الآخر واحترامه بالمحبة، فعوض أن يأتوا بنفوس للمسيح، طرحوا كثيرين جرحى بسبب مشورتهم  الفاسدة وتوجيهاتهم التي تخلو من عمل النعمة ولمسة الله المُحيية وشهادة الروح، وتعاظموا جداً وصاروا  متكبرين لا شكلاً إنما في أعماق القلب، فأصبحوا ضالين ومُضلين عن الإيمان  السليم المعلن بالروح القدس صاحب الإعلان والإلهام، وأصبحوا يُعلمون بإنجيل آخر شكله شكل إنجيل المسيح أما في داخله  مملوء فساداً من كبرياء الذات التي تألهت كالشيطان وصارت تفرح بالكرامة وتسلب مجد  الله لحسابها الخص !!!​
فينبغي يا إخوتي أن نعيد حسابتنا جميعاً وندقق في حياتنا قبل أن نتخذ أي خطوة حتى ولو كانت صغيرة لا نرى أي أهمية لها، أو نندفع نحو أي طريق متسرعين بانفعالات نفسية ليس لها علاقة بإرشاد الروح القدس الرب المُحيي !!! كظن منا أن الطريق الذي ننظر إليه هو الأفضل، مع أن الأفضلية ليست للطريق إنما هي لحياة الشركة الحقيقية مع الله في التقوى والإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة.
النعمة معكم جميعاً كونوا معافين باسم الثالوث​


----------



## أرزنا (15 يناير 2012)

سلام المسيح

ولكن تبقى حياة الرهبانية دعوة


----------



## aymonded (15 يناير 2012)

أرزنا قال:


> سلام المسيح
> 
> ولكن تبقى حياة الرهبانية دعوة



بالطبع يا أجمل أخ حلو، الزواج لكل الناس وهذا طبيعي، أما الرهبنة والتكريس هما دعوة شخصية وخاصة جداً وليست لكل الناس بالطبع... ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض؛ النعمة معك
​


----------



## The light of JC (17 يناير 2012)

عظيم جداً ما خطته يدك  

شكرأً لك ​


----------



## aymonded (17 يناير 2012)

فقط صلي من اجلي يا محبوب الله الحلو
النعمة معك آمين
​


----------

